# You should get a Malinois instead...



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I was told by a K9 Police Officer(who was showing a group of people their Protection dogs; I talked to him after they showed the dogs) that I should get a Malinois instead of a German shepherd, because even they would never buy an American line GSD..
When I told him Kamahi was from European lines, he said "Oh ok then, go for it, they're wonderful dogs." 

btw, this was before we even bought Kamahi.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I do know that Mals are being used in law enforcement now because of their intensity. A police officer (who was on duty with his Mal) told me that if you take the smartest, most intense and driven GSD and multiply him 100 times, that's what a Mal is like.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

...they can be as much as intense as possible and I still wouldn't buy a mali... :help:


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> ...they can be as much as intense as possible and I still wouldn't buy a mali... :help:


 my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I love the malinois description of "GSD on crack" and think its a good warning for those considering the breed! 

Too many GSD owners don't realize the high drive and stimulation needs of the GSD, I hate to think if the malinois became as popular


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Lin said:


> I love the malinois description of "GSD on crack" and think its a good warning for those considering the breed!
> 
> Too many GSD owners don't realize the high drive and stimulation needs of the GSD, I hate to think if the malinois became as popular


No kidding. DH saw one for adoption and thought he looked really cool, but I had to remind him that looks are only a tiny part of the package and that he had better be prepared to run marathons if he was serious about adopting one. He came to his senses.

On a separate note, GSD's have moved to the #2 spot in the US as the most registered breed, and I think it's awful. I honestly hope that it doesn't spur more people to go out and get one just because so-and-so has one and they are "such nice dogs" and then stick them out in the backyard. That cop you spoke with had no idea of your personal situation and how equipped you were to handle a mal (at least from the info given above), and IMO it was a terrible thing to suggest to a stranger. We took Minnie to petsmart the other day, after a very intense run session at the dog park, and she was perfectly behaved (she was too tired not to be - my evil plan had worked!). This group of people approached me and asked me several questions, including where we took her for training because she was behaving so good. Then they said that they were thinking about getting an outside dog because they already had a shitzu inside. I told them that a bored GSD outside would tear up their yard and needed to be with its family. I think I may have talked them out of a GSD, but then he said, "oh, well, maybe a lab then.":headbang:	:headbang:	

Not trying to hijack, sorry if I digressed. The fact is that most people are not ready and willing to take on the intense energy of a mal, and that I think it's wrong for the officer to suggest the breed to the average joe. I wish there was a way that we could put out a PSA about working dogs, like mals and GSDs that talked about their energy, intelligence, and the necessity of consistent training and perhaps that would scare some people away from the breeds as they are too high maintenance for most people. When we got Minnie I knew she was going to be a handful, but she's worth the effort. But heaven help us on thunderstorm days when we can't go for her morning run!


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Minnieski said:


> That cop you spoke with had no idea of your personal situation and how equipped you were to handle a mal (at least from the info given above), and IMO it was a terrible thing to suggest to a stranger.


I have to agree. All he knew was that we were moving out to a 10 acre farm,  and apparently that was enough for him to suggest getting a Malinois instead.
I've never actually owned a Malinois, but from reading about them, and meeting a few people who have owned them, they're ALOT of hard work. 




Minnieski said:


> We took Minnie to petsmart the other day, after a very intense run session at the dog park, and she was perfectly behaved (she was too tired not to be - my evil plan had worked!). This group of people approached me and asked me several questions, including where we took her for training because she was behaving so good. Then they said that they were thinking about getting an outside dog because they already had a shitzu inside. I told them that a bored GSD outside would tear up their yard and needed to be with its family. I think I may have talked them out of a GSD, but then he said, "oh, well, maybe a lab then.":headbang: :headbang:


Oh boy.
It amazes me why someone would want to keep their dog just as an outside dog. Dogs are there to love you and want to be with you all the time, but how are they supposed to do that if they're outside all the time?  I mean, unless you put a tent out there and sleep with them. 



Minnieski said:


> Not trying to hijack, sorry if I digressed. The fact is that most people are not ready and willing to take on the intense energy of a mal, and that I think it's wrong for the officer to suggest the breed to the average joe. I wish there was a way that we could put out a PSA about working dogs, like mals and GSDs that talked about their energy, intelligence, and the necessity of consistent training and perhaps that would scare some people away from the breeds as they are too high maintenance for most people. When we got Minnie I knew she was going to be a handful, but she's worth the effort. But heaven help us on thunderstorm days when we can't go for her morning run!


Again, I have to agree.  That's a great idea putting out a PSA, so not just anyone will go out and buy one of these breeds. 
I enjoy working with Kamahi though, and all the exercise he gets, he loves. 
Usually taking him trail riding with the horses for 1-2 hours, then taking him out for a fast-paced walk(about 30 minutes to an hour) and then either playing with his frisbee or his stick for half an hour.  (This is about 5-7 times a week btw)
Try doing all that x10 with a Malinois.. 
Lol.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

I think most police depts use both. At least in NY they do for patroling and handler protection. All of the K9 officers I know there have their personal preferences but respect both. I have heard them say that one of the "advantages" with the Mals is they are lighter as a breed which is easier if they have to boost them through a window or up over a fence/obstacle. I suppose you would be at a slight disadvatage giving up some weight if you had to take down a large strong person.

I've heard the Mal referred to more as a Corvette; fast, sleek, high maintenance and showy. Our GSDs as a Ford F250: Tough, solid, multi-purpose to get any job done, powerful and after a good spin in the mud and wash down as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

K9SHOUSE said:


> I think most police depts use both. At least in NY they do for patroling and handler protection. All of the K9 officers I know there have their personal preferences but respect both. I have heard them say that one of the "advantages" with the Mals is they are lighter as a breed which is easier if they have to boost them through a window or up over a fence/obstacle. I suppose you would be at a slight disadvatage giving up some weight if you had to take down a large strong person.


 
The police dept had 1 german shepherd, but their other two were Mals. 
the GSD they had though was imported from Europe. 



K9SHOUSE said:


> I've heard the Mal referred to more as a Corvette; fast, sleek, high maintenance and showy. Our GSDs as a Ford F250: Tough, solid, multi-purpose to get any job done, powerful and after a good spin in the mud and wash down as beautiful as ever.


Sounds about right.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

pamela berger said:


> I do know that Mals are being used in law enforcement now because of their intensity. A police officer (who was on duty with his Mal) told me that if you take the smartest, most intense and driven GSD and multiply him 100 times, that's what a Mal is like.


 
In my experience this is very true. Some will hang out quietly in the house but then be 110% "on" when it's time to work and others are more difficult to get settled in the house (pacing, etc.), but when looking for a working dog I am partial to Mals over GSDs now that I have owned both. The two I have now have completely different personalities. One is a couch potato until a toy comes out and the other is more restless inside but equally as driven when it comes to play or work. Super smart and fast learners too. They're really neat dogs.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I will always prefer a GSD...but who knows


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Lin said:


> I love the malinois description of "GSD on crack" and think its a good warning for those considering the breed!
> 
> Too many GSD owners don't realize the high drive and stimulation needs of the GSD, I hate to think if the malinois became as popular


 
I'm with you on this, both the GSD on crack description and the hope that they don't become too mainstream. There's the rare Mal who can handle being a housepet without much exercise or stimulation but most of the time you'd end up with a destroyed house or yard. I'd hate to see the breed get a bad reputation like the GSD has just because of uneducated or lazy owners.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Having talked to several Malinois people, there appears to be quite the spilt in Mals, similar to the GSDs. Working Mals (which there are more of I think) are different than show Mals. All the Belgians are closely related and it's still possible to get a Mal in a Teuveren litter, but there seems to be some strong differences in personality appearing. 

I think PDs and people who seriously want to involved in Sport are often directed to Mals because your chances of getting a Mal that will work at a high level is higher than getting a GSD when you consider ALL of the GSD population. Also Mals are less plagued by health problems than the GSD. Also most of the Mals I know are not insane hyper active dogs that need to run non-stop. At least no more so than a high drive GSD. They are an active dog that require training, leadership, and a knowledgable owner.

However, some observational generalizations. Mals that I have seen are more reactive. And the reaction goes either way. From forward aggressive to retreating in fear. This high level of quick reaction is part of what makes their obedience look so spectacular. I think Mals do first, and think after. Imagine the implications of that in a family home setting, when your high drive reactive Mal startles when you kid runs by waving their toys. Imagine out in public if you don't have the training on your dog. This is not a dog for the average pet owner. You have to know what you are doing to have a Mal, but I don't necessarily think GSDs are a first time dog for the casual owner either. Of course some Mals are insane...but so are some GSDs.


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kamahi said:


> Again, I have to agree.  That's a great idea putting out a PSA, so not just anyone will go out and buy one of these breeds.
> I enjoy working with Kamahi though, and all the exercise he gets, he loves.  Usually taking him trail riding with the horses for 1-2 hours, then taking him out for a fast-paced walk(about 30 minutes to an hour) and then either playing with his frisbee or his stick for half an hour.  (This is about 5-7 times a week btw) Try doing all that x10 with a Malinois..
> Lol.


 
Whew, I'm tired just reading that. LOL. I will say that not all of them are like that. Neither of mine need half that much exercise to be happy. Cherry is chilled on the couch or bed most of the day except for potty-time playing outside with the gang and 20-30 minutes of ball/tug/frisbee. She usually gets at least 5 days a week of hard play time but every so often it's only 3-4 times a week. 

Vinny needs an outlet most every day but is fine with one or two 15-minute sessions. Since he's still learning I tend to go with shorter sessions with him instead of one longer one per day. He gets the occasional jog with my daughter but that's not more than a couple times a week at most, usually less. Granted I don't know how much calmer he'd be with more work, but he's fine in the house as is... just a bit more restless/pacey than Cherry. Neither are really destructive unless shoelaces are involved. :crazy:


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

OP: Sorry to post all over your thread, BTW. I'm just happy to have one to post in about my kids.  It doesn't happen too often around here since I don't have a GSD in the house anymore.


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

...I've heard the Mal referred to more as a Corvette; fast, sleek, high maintenance and showy. Our GSDs as a Ford F250: Tough, solid, multi-purpose to get any job done, powerful and after a good spin in the mud and wash down as beautiful as ever....[/quote]


Good one!!!! I'll be the one with the pickup,thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a few friends with Mals, ) One, a previous trainer of mine, summed them up pretty well, she said "A mal will jump off a cliff, a GSD will stop and think about it first" LOL

Here is Masi with her BFF, Rumor, a B&W pic)


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

SandiR2 said:


> Whew, I'm tired just reading that. LOL. I will say that not all of them are like that. Neither of mine need half that much exercise to be happy. Cherry is chilled on the couch or bed most of the day except for potty-time playing outside with the gang and 20-30 minutes of ball/tug/frisbee. She usually gets at least 5 days a week of hard play time but every so often it's only 3-4 times a week.
> 
> Vinny needs an outlet most every day but is fine with one or two 15-minute sessions. Since he's still learning I tend to go with shorter sessions with him instead of one longer one per day. He gets the occasional jog with my daughter but that's not more than a couple times a week at most, usually less. Granted I don't know how much calmer he'd be with more work, but he's fine in the house as is... just a bit more restless/pacey than Cherry. Neither are really destructive unless shoelaces are involved. :crazy:


 I try to give Kamahi ALOT of exercise, mostly so he doesn't tear up the house, and because he just enjoys getting out. 

That's awesome though, I would have thought they needed more exercise. (You learn something new everyday )


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

SandiR2 said:


> OP: Sorry to post all over your thread, BTW. I'm just happy to have one to post in about my kids.  It doesn't happen too often around here since I don't have a GSD in the house anymore.


No worries.  I love hearing about other breeds!  Even though I'm partial to the German shepherd, I love all dogs.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have a few friends with Mals, ) One, a previous trainer of mine, summed them up pretty well, she said "A mal will jump off a cliff, a GSD will stop and think about it first" LOL
> 
> Here is Masi with her BFF, Rumor, a B&W pic)


Aww, that's sooo cute! :wub: the picture, and what the trainer said.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

JKlatsky said:


> it's still possible to get a Mal in a Teuveren litter



You have things backward. Two Malinois can have a Terv. But two Tervs can't produce a Mal. Just like two short longcoat GSDs can't produce a shortcoat.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry I should have written:


You have things backward. Two Malinois can have a Terv. But two Tervs can't produce a Mal. Just like two longcoat GSDs can't produce a shortcoat.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread has been very, very interesting, as I don't know anything about Mals except what I was told by a local emergency vet.

He said he was formerly the vet for a large metropolitan city's K9 unit which was about 160 dogs. The unit started out with the GSD, but switched to Mals for a time. He claimed they switched back to GSDs because of so many officer incidents, meaning officers attacked by their own dogs. He also said that the department in the beginning was not very good at picking out the right temperament type either. 

I didn't have time to ask him any questions, but was surprised I'd never read about any incidents in the newspaper. He claimed they never made the paper, even the incident that put an officer out on disability due to an attack.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my Belgians! However, those Malinois are the wildest of the bunch. Mine does and will always try my patience.


----------



## ShepherdLove (Mar 8, 2010)

This has been a very informative thread. I've always loved watching the Malinois work, but I wouldn't have one. I wouldn't have one, not because I don't like them, but because I know that I could not do justice by the dog. I just couldn't imagine trying to keep up with a Mal. Aspen gets a lot of interaction since I'm home with her all of the time, but even then I couldn't imagine taking on a Mal. At the beginning of the thread it was mentioned about dogs living outside. I fully agree about Shepherds needing to be with their families. Aspen is much happier now that she lives here where she can be indoors and a part of the family, versus living in the 10 X 10 kennel outdoors that she was living in.


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

A couple of the agencies around my location have or have had mals and they are great, but they are crazy. People must remember just because it is a working dog does not mean that it gets all this crazy amount of play time. Some of these dogs are in the backseat of a crown vic for hours at a time and when they get out it is like a charged spring. When I build my next house on the family farm I may look into one but they are just so "fired up" a lot of the time i don't know if i could provide them with the play time required. I do good to get my GSD enough play time a day, but she lets me know when she is ready to go.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I like the malinois. Sure would like to have one. My keen BC is nearing 14 and I miss that instant speed and caution to the wind drive. 

I wouldn't substitute one for a German Shepherd though. 

But, what's more fun than Zodt??!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my next pup will be a malinois. Actually I almost got one from Loups du Soleil before finding Ike. Of course, today I wouldn't trade Ike for a thousand mals  But now that I've Ike, I would like to try a Mal in a few years to see the difference.


----------

